# Acupuncture and Chinese Herbs



## lucylou35

Hi ladies,

We have been TTC for 18 months, my FSH level is slightly high and progesterone slightly low.
I had my first acupuncture session yesterday, it went well, I had some strange pains afterwards in ovary area, hoping its a good sign as due to ovulate any day!
I was just wondering about anyone elses experience with Acupuncture and did you combine it with taking Chinese herbs as well?
I was recommended to try the herbs as well, but having these and the acupuncture will be expensive so not sure what to do?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## MissMonty

Hi :flower:

I'm currently having fertility treatment with care fertility, they advise against using Chinese herbs and have a warning about using them during ivf on their forum, maybe have a look before you make a decision, wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Mommyagain

lucylou35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> We have been TTC for 18 months, my FSH level is slightly high and progesterone slightly low.
> I had my first acupuncture session yesterday, it went well, I had some strange pains afterwards in ovary area, hoping its a good sign as due to ovulate any day!
> I was just wondering about anyone elses experience with Acupuncture and did you combine it with taking Chinese herbs as well?
> I was recommended to try the herbs as well, but having these and the acupuncture will be expensive so not sure what to do?
> Thanks for any advice


I am currently doing acupuncture as well. I have had 3 sessions and will be going for my fourth this afternoon. I am also on clomid, herbs, pre-natals (of course), and getting ready to start tai chi and yoga.

I have been ttc for a year now and have had three failed cycles on clomid (no ovulation). Im currently on cd4 of my fourth go at clomid but this time I decided to try something different. I figured I had nothing to lose and something wonderful I could possibly gain. So I found myself willing to lay down and let someone poke needles into me. (I HATE needles) But at this point I was willing to try anything. 

So here I am...Im on 150mg of clomid cd5-9, 40 drops of crampbark and false unicorn 3 times a day, 4 pills of wen jing tang 3 times a day, and doing acupuncture. 

I have already noticed a difference this cycle. My af actually arrived befor I even finished my provera!!! And my flow is NORMAL...yay!! My af has been crazy. I have had to take provera and then wait and wait. Then when it finally arrives it is spotting only or spotting for like 15 days then one heavy day. All over the place. So Im taking it as a good sign that my af is normal and started before I was done with the provera. I am also feeling very relaxed and happy. Not nearly as stressed out. 

My acupuncterist said I can expect to ovulate this cycle and I am very curious to see if I really do.

My acupuncterist has given me strict instructions on how and when to take my herbs with my clomid though. I can't eat/or take meds for an hour before or after the wen jing tang and you have to take them faithfully. 

It is kind of expensive but still cheaper than some other alternitives. I pay about $25 for the actual acupuncture. And my herbs range from $26-$42. It will be very worth it though if I at least ovulate.

I really hope this is it for me. I'm so ready to be done ttc and actually conceive!!


----------



## Hope13

I have just booked my first session for next week. Im slightly nervous but willing to give it a go. Im on a break from Clomid this month. Good luck to you all, hope to hear some positive stories regarding acupuncture. xx


----------



## auntySmeghead

I had 4 months of chinese herbs and acupuncture and got pregnant naturally (after 6 years of unexplained infertility) but sadly miscarried.

I then had acupuncture on its own as my doctor asked me not to take the chinese medicine and it did nothing. (It may work for other people on its own but not for me) so I'm back having it along with chinese medicine. 
I've been having it weekly for 3 months now and I honestly believe it will get me pregnant again because I can see massive improvements in my cycle. It is very expensive though.


----------



## no_regrets_91

I am doing acupuncture and have pcos and hypothyroidism, 

after my 3rd treatment I ovulated for the first time in almost 3.5 years! i think it is worth going. at least for my situation.


----------



## Mommyagain

no_regrets_91 said:


> I am doing acupuncture and have pcos and hypothyroidism,
> 
> after my 3rd treatment I ovulated for the first time in almost 3.5 years! i think it is worth going. at least for my situation.

You ovulated after your third session? That's awesome!!! Hope I have the same result. I think at this point I would be happy just to ovulate!!


----------



## Fluffy73

Hello there. I had been trying for 10 months, and decided that I would try something a bit different on the 11th month, so had 2 sessions of acupuncture and 1 of reflexology. I remember feeling some pain in my tummy for quite a bit of the month. I really didn't think that it was going to work as I felt more stomach cramps and thought that :witch: was going to arrive. 

Anyhow, I got to 4 days late, I took that test.....and you've guessed it - :bfp: I couldn't believe it. Everything else was the same. Co-incidence? Maybe. But I feel that it did help, and would say it is worth a try if nothing else has helped. It is still enjoyable and relaxing even if you don't get the result you hoped for (although clearly I hope you all do). I took the view it was worth the gamble, as it is a hell of a lot cheaper and less invasive than fertility treatments. I know it won't work for everyone, but there does seem to be an awful lot of anecdotal evidence where it has worked, esp in improving chances in fertility treatment.

Anyhow :dust: to you all x


----------



## Mommyagain

Where did they put your needles and how long did it last? The needles stay in for me about 20 minutes. They put the needles in my head, hands, and feet. I expected some to go in my tummy. I go this evening for another session. Cd7 today...hoping for results!!!


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi ladies I thought I'd add my story. I've been ttc for 14 months now and I had my first acupuncture appt yesterday. I pay 30 per appt and she wants me to take herbs 3 months of pills that will cost $71 and then she wants me on a tea that costs $6/ day so yes the cost is getting up there but apparently my FSA covers the herbs and tea 

I did get needles in my abdomen along with back legs ankles hands scalp and maybe some other places I couldn't feel them all. She's treating me for unexplained mc and ectopic, pms, headaches and allergies 

Like someone else mentioned even if it doesn't work I find the appointments relaxin and that's good enough for now


----------



## Mommyagain

Yeah, I always leave feeling so refreshed. At my appt yesterday they also did a massage. :) then my regular acupuncture. I take my last clomid pills tomorrow. I will find out in about two weeks if all this is going to help me make an egg. X


----------



## Hope13

Hi, had my first acupuncture session last night. It left me full of energy but today feel shattered. Had really wierd feeling in my stomach when the needles came out. Fingers crossed it works. Got another session next week. I've come to the point where I will try anything. xx


----------



## Mommyagain

Just wanted to write an update... I OVULATED!!!!!! So I highly recommend this regiment. Dont know if I'm pregnant yet...


----------



## Futuremommy1

Yay! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Hidromom

Hi Ladies,

Glad to know there are forums like this. I finally found someone else who is or has experienced "strange pains" in the ovary area after acupuncture. 

After years of irregular menstrual cycles (amenorrhea), a pituitary tumor diagnosis, provera, birth control, and consumption of many other drugs to induce my period, I decided to try acupuncture & Chinese medicine. One of my relatives highly recommended it. After weeks of debating it, I thought, its worth a shot

Keep in mind; this is all new to me, but strangely FASCINATING! Im angry with myself for not discovering this sooner! Moreover, for that, Ive decided to join the baby bump forum. I plan to start a blog soon, so Ill post that as soon as I have it running. There arent a lot acupuncture success stories or blogs available for us struggling with these types of issues, so Ill make sure to start one.

I've had three acupuncture sessions so far. The first session was extremely relaxing. So relaxing, I passed out during the session haha. I purchased the raw herbs at my doctors recommendation. He said the herbs were necessary. As far as how long I have to take the herbs? It depends. It depends on everyone. In my case, it can take up to 6 months. I've been taking the herbal teas for almost two weeks. 

My second session was a bit more painful. I want to think it's because the "area" is responding or is "awakening" from being dormant. Keep in mind; I haven't had a period in over THREE years. Yes, 3. For the first time in more than three years, I felt SOMETHING. CRAMPS! Yes, menstrual cramps!!! I never in my life thought cramps would bring me so much joy.

The cramps continued through the first week of taking the herbal medicine. I also experienced lower back pain (lower right side). Im guessing its my kidney or liver. The doctor said it was also a good sign. There are areas in my body that have been dormant or clogged for years. Energy and blood flow have not been able to pass through these areas. The acupuncture is stimulating the blood flow causing me to feel these somewhat painful symptoms. 

I havent been getting the cramps as bad. The back pain comes and goes. Im about to start my third week of herbal tea, and my fourth session with the acupuncturist. Im crossing my fingers and being as patient as possible in hopes of ovulating and regaining my period naturally. Obviously, my ultimate goal is to conceive.

Ladies, I hope this information is helpful. Im on the same boat as many of you. Lets be positive and hope for the best. Please respond and email me any questions.


----------

